# Dawn of a Nightmare ( My Akatsuki Wallpaper )



## Gameboy (Feb 15, 2008)

a wallpaper i made with photoshop. What do you think?


When i was done i thought it would be cool if it had a shaded look to it, so i lowered the brightness on Akatsuki and increased contrast.


----------



## Creator (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually, its not half bad.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 15, 2008)

nice work that stock of naruto is awsome can u post it or pm me it plz?


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks pretty good, Zetsu stands out right away because of his size and sheer freakiness. Love the Golden Byakugam.


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 16, 2008)

to be honest it is a bit messy, looks thrown together, and that super saiyan 3 naruto looks stertched. 
advice spend a little more time on them and look at tutorials to brush up your skills.


----------



## Gameboy (Feb 16, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> to be honest it is a bit messy, looks thrown together, and that super saiyan 3 naruto looks stertched.
> advice spend a little more time on them and look at tutorials to brush up your skills.



Thanks for your honest comment. But i dont understand what you mean. Can you explain please? What do you mean by "thrown together"? I put the Akatsuki in the right area and pein in the middle with the Naruto-controlled-pein right behind Pein. Also how is the Naruto stretched? Hes supposed to look big. Im not mad, i really like your comment, but i just wish you could explain what you mean, so i can improve.


----------



## Moritaka (Feb 16, 2008)

Did you draw the stock yourself? That's great. 
By the way, im askying _YOU_ now... how did you get your drawing to come out so cleanly onto the program you used to colour it?


----------



## Moritaka (Feb 16, 2008)

Btw, nice avvy and sig lol
How do you make _THAT?_


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 16, 2008)

damn.. pretty sick.. the naruto in the background is baddass.


----------



## Gameboy (Feb 16, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Did you draw the stock yourself? That's great.
> By the way, im askying _YOU_ now... how did you get your drawing to come out so cleanly onto the program you used to colour it?



I used photoshop for it. My sigs and avatar are created with sony vegas.


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 16, 2008)

Gameb0y said:


> Thanks for your honest comment. But i dont understand what you mean. Can you explain please? What do you mean by "thrown together"? I put the Akatsuki in the right area and pein in the middle with the Naruto-controlled-pein right behind Pein. Also how is the Naruto stretched? Hes supposed to look big. Im not mad, i really like your comment, but i just wish you could explain what you mean, so i can improve.



what i meant is nothing to doing with the placement of characters, the stocks have just been placed on top of your background, they dont blend or match, the repetition of naruto isnt needed.  
look at zetsu's head, his plant leaves are poorly cut out, and stand out a mile, a little more time cutting your stock out with the pen tool is need. dont rush things, the more time you send on things the better the result.
the text is just sat on top, which isnt too good. i hope this explains things a little better for you, im not being mean just trying to help you with some constructive crititism.


----------



## Gameboy (Feb 16, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> what i meant is nothing to doing with the placement of characters, the stocks have just been placed on top of your background, they dont blend or match, the repetition of naruto isnt needed.
> look at zetsu's head, his plant leaves are poorly cut out, and stand out a mile, a little more time cutting your stock out with the pen tool is need. dont rush things, the more time you send on things the better the result.
> the text is just sat on top, which isnt too good. i hope this explains things a little better for you, im not being mean just trying to help you with some constructive crititism.



lol, i know your not being mean. You are actually explaining it really well. Thanks, i understand now. Ive seen your wallpapers, mine wont be as great, but i'll try to be better. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 16, 2008)

Gameb0y said:


> lol, i know your not being mean. You are actually explaining it really well. Thanks, i understand now. Ive seen your wallpapers, mine wont be as great, but i'll try to be better. Thanks for the tips.



lol its ok i started off like you if not worse  

not enough people give good cc if you ask me


----------



## Gameboy (Feb 16, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> lol its ok i started off like you if not worse
> 
> not enough people give good cc if you ask me



lol. What do you mean by "good cc"?


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 16, 2008)

Gameb0y said:


> lol. What do you mean by "good cc"?



lol good Constructive Critisism


----------



## Gameboy (Feb 16, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> lol good Constructive Critisism


I see, thanks for explaining that too.


----------



## olaf (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't like it 

the naruto stock is just bad, bad like ugly.

I don't like the text, colours or fonts. (except your nick in upper corner, but that doesn't really go well with rest of the wallpaper)

akatsuki group doesn't look half-bad, it took me a second before I realized that thsoe characters come out from different pictures. if you could just get better stock for Pein, Itachi & Sharkboy.


----------



## Gameboy (Feb 16, 2008)

Kate Moss said:


> I don't like it
> 
> the naruto stock is just bad, bad like ugly.
> 
> ...



They arent scans, they are drawings, so they dont look perfectly like the manga. But thanks for the comment. Thanks for the feedback though. I'll try to improve.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 16, 2008)

It looks pretty good  Not fond of the background and the Naruto render, but the Akatsuki look real nice all together. The text could be a little better to match up with the rest of the sig.


----------



## olaf (Feb 16, 2008)

Gameb0y said:


> They arent scans, *they are drawings*, so they dont look perfectly like the manga. But thanks for the comment. Thanks for the feedback though. I'll try to improve.


you couldn't be more vague, could you?

are those your drawnings? is it some fanart that you found on internet? what is since it's not manga (BTW manga is drawn, so bacicly pictures in manga are also drawnings)


----------



## Moritaka (Feb 17, 2008)

> I used photoshop for it. My sigs and avatar are created with sony vegas.



What did you use on PS that made the lines so clean?


----------



## Gameboy (Feb 17, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> What did you use on PS that made the lines so clean?



Well the lines arent perfectly clean. Look at kisames outline and Zetsus, i sorta messed up on some parts. I masked in Sony Vegas and converted it into a jpg and then worked on the other parts in photoshop. Its better to mask in sony vegas, it looks more better, in my opinion. And its easier too.


----------



## Denji (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the Akatsuki all look pretty good. Naruto looks nice behind them and in the background. My only real complaint is that the text you used for your name doesn't fit the theme in my opinion.


----------



## Jude (Feb 19, 2008)

its pretty good but you should have not of played with the light 

XD

just keep at it ^^


----------

